# Questions about my Tumbler



## JustGlass (Mar 3, 2006)

I just purchased a rock tumbler at a flea market. Can this be used to tumble glass? It has one speed and turns the canister appoximatly 53 turns a minute. It has a small rubber canister, but I think I can convert to a larger PVC canister with a little luck as the motor seems very strong and should turn it easily. I tried it out and ran it over night with the rock media, and it didnt do much cleaning but it did round off the cornners of the bottle. If this tumbler can clean glass where do I start? I know I need copper shot that I could get from the jar doctor, but how much and what types? How long do you tumble a cloudy bottle? When cleaning the inside of bottle what do you use for a stopper to keep copper in? Are there any books on tumbling glass? I have a feeling there is alot of trial and error tumbling glass but I sure would like to give it a try...


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 3, 2006)

another pic


----------



## mudmonkey (Mar 4, 2006)

Maybe very small bottles.The motor won't be able to handle the weight of a large bottle and media.


----------



## tombstone (Mar 4, 2006)

Mudmonky is probably right.  Here's why... take the diameter of your pipe (4 inches) multiply by 4 and add five. 4x4+5= 21.  21 pounds of copper is what you need to tumble a bottle in a 4 inch pipe.  Add the weight of the pipe, water, and bottle and you have a fairly heavy canister.

 But don't let this discourage you.  Most things needed to build a bottle tumber can be scavenged from cast off items.  Motors from washers, dryers, furnace blowers, sump pumps, and countless other items will work for your tumbler.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Mar 4, 2006)

Your on the right road justglass. one problem is doing the outside with nothing to hold your bottle in place your going to have trouble, you can do insides real good, you could put 3 or 4 in at one time put padding around them and cork the tops and tape to make sure the cork stays in,
 it is the first step in learing the art. next time your at a flea market keep your eyes open for a 1/2hp motor, may get it for 20 bucks i get them for 15 or less. if you need any help let me know

 ric kern


----------



## mudmonkey (Mar 4, 2006)

Here is mine.I built it by getting parts from ebay for about 200. The canister i got from the jar dr.


----------



## Polisher Paul (Mar 6, 2006)

Test your small machine LOADED with rocks and see if it will run and carry the weight.


 Polisher Paul   www.paulmnulton.com


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 11, 2006)

I loaded it to the max with every rock I could find....and it turned with no problems. I will try to weigh the canister full of rocks and give ya a approximate weight.


----------

